# NUESTROS PUERTOS PERUANOS



## pedro1011

*CALLAO*








Nuestro primer puerto, y uno de los principales del Pacífico Sur.

*MATARANI*








El puerto que más se está modernizando y más está creciendo. 
Es el único concesionado, y lo opera TISUR, del Grupo Romero.

*PAITA*








El de mayor movimiento después del Callao.

*SAN MARTIN*








Ubicado en Pisco, es uno de los que cuentan con mejores instalaciones.

*SALAVERRY*








Por aquí se está comenzando a exportar directamente la producción de Chavimochic.

*CHIMBOTE*








El principal puerto pesquero.

*ILO*








Por este puerto, previa ampliación, saldrá el gas boliviano.

*SAN NICOLAS*








Ubicado en Marcona, es uno de los más profundos. Por aquí se exporta hierro.

*TALARA*








Nuestro puerto petrolero más conocido

*BAYOVAR*








Puerto petrolero y por el que en un futuro saldrán los fosfatos.

*HUARMEY*








Por aquí se exporta el cobre de Antamina.

*CONCHAN*








Pequeño puerto privado al sur de la ciudad, de propiedad de Cementos Lima.

*CHICAMA*








El segundo puerto liberteño, después de Salaverry.

*PARACAS*








Puerto de PlusPetrol, para la exportación de los derivados del gas de Camisea.


----------



## pedro1011

*Puertos se darán en concesión*

El Peruano
El Consejo de Ministros aprobó ayer el Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Portuario, que permitirá la modernización de los puertos del país, informó el ministro de Transportes y Comunicaciones, José Ortiz.
“El Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Portuario, que acaba de aprobar el Consejo de Ministros, es una herramienta de trabajo fundamental para el proceso de crecimiento de la economía peruana”, afirmó.
Destacó la importancia del plan, que contempla una inversión aproximada de mil millones de dólares hasta 2012, de los cuales en el corto plazo (2005-2006) se desembolsarán 224 millones 300 mil dólares.

De este último monto, 192 millones 600 mil dólares se deberán invertir en el puerto del Callao.
Para la realización de la concesión se firmará un convenio entre la Agencia para la Promoción de la Inversión Privada (Proinversión) y la Autoridad Portuaria Nacional (APN). 

Expreso
La concesión debería contar de manera inmediata con tres terminales de contenedores y uno de graneles. Además, es necesario profundizar el sitio de atraque de los buques, puesto que se requiere alcanzar los 12 metros de profundidad. Hoy está a 10.5 metros. Asimismo, es necesario comprar ocho grúas gantry.


----------



## Integralista

Sabe qual é o movimento do porto de Callao?


----------



## pedro1011

En el 2003 el Callao movió carga por 13.5 millones de toneladas, y 553,000 contenedores (TEU). Dime por favor cuáles son los puertos brasileños que lo superan.


----------



## Integralista

Ae amigo o porto da minha cidade eu acho que é o unico do Brasil que é maior que o de Callao.

www.portodesantos.com.br


----------



## Chalaco

Que chevere las fotos! Pedro...eres increible!  Una pregunta, Lambayeque tiene puerto similar a estos? Y que bueno que nuestros puertos se mejoren.


----------



## J Block

Se promoverían nuevos puertos 


René Cornejo, director ejecutivo de Pro Inversión, indicó que tras la firma del convenio con la Autoridad Portuaria Nacional (APN), se dedicarán a definir los esquemas y plazos para llevar adelante en forma adecuada los procesos de participación privada en los puertos. Consultado sobre si el puerto del Callao sería el primero dentro de dicho proceso, dijo que eso es lo que se espera, porque aún se debe efectuar una evaluación integral de la infraestructura portuaria que hay en el resto del país, así como la posibilidad de construir nuevos puertos en lugares donde no existen. Por ejemplo, el gobierno regional de Arequipa tiene un proyecto de este tipo en Sama, e igual ocurre en Tacna. En otro momento informó que hay cuatro postores precalificados para la concesión de los yacimientos de los fosfatos de Bayóvar que se realizará el próximo 15 de marzo. "Esperamos que por lo menos se presenten dos. Estamos muy optimistas y esperamos sacar adelante el proceso", afirmó. Sobre la concesión de la cuarta banda de telefonía celular, sostuvo que están a la espera de que el Ministerio de Transportes defina "un par de temas técnicos", uno de los cuales tiene que ver con la fusión de Telefónica y Bellsouth, para saber qué sucederá con la banda que se dio en concesión a esta última empresa. "Esto tiene que estar definido porque los inversionistas interesados en la cuarta banda quieren saber con qué reglas van a jugar", dijo.


----------



## J Block

Más de 3 operadores en el Calllao 


Martin Sgut, experto portuario y marítimo, y uno de los consultores que elaboró los estudios encargados por el Proyecto Crecer, precisó que para desarrollar una competencia efectiva en el puerto de el Callao se requiere un mínimo de 5 operadores: un operador para cada uno de los tres terminales de carga, uno en el terminal de granos y otro para el terminal de minerales. También indicó que la modernización de puertos podría consolidarse en un año o año y medio. "Sin duda el Callao tiene posibilidades concretas para convertirse en un centro regional", destacó.


----------



## pedro1011

Santos es un puerto gigante, no?


----------



## pedro1011

Con la firma del acuerdo que menciona J Block parece que ahora sí va en serio lo de la concesión del Callao. 
Ojalá que se apuren, pues ya se ha perdido demasiado tiempo.

En cuanto a lo de Lambayeque, Eten es la ciudad portuaria del departamento, aunque actualmente no tiene mayor movimiento. El muelle está inactivo, y sólo opera un amarradero con el sistema de boyas, que está concesionado. Sin embargo, parece que la zona es muy buena, por su profundidad y otras condiciones. A fines del año pasado los suizos estuvieron por allí, pues parece que están interesados en mejorar el puerto, que ya tiene estudios de factibilidad completos.


----------



## skyperu34

excelente thread !


----------



## Juan1912

Cuales de ellos son operados por el estado?


----------



## Bratzo

creo que todos menos el san martin


----------



## mAcRoSs

el unico que es operado por privados es matarani, creo que cerca de ilo.

buena informacion pedro, tus datos como siempre muy actuales


----------



## pedro1011

Estás en lo cierto, Macross. El único que está en manos privadas es Matarani. Y, qué coincidencia, es el único que está avanzando a todo vapor. Por lo pronto, ya le quitó una buena parte del mercado de la carga boliviana a Arica, y ya la superó en volumen total de carga manejada.

Además, es el primero que tiene una enorme grúa para sus operaciones. Superó así al Callao, que hace cuchucientos años está estudiando la factibilidad de instalar una.
Felizmente que ya se viene la concesión de nuestro primer puerto. Ya era hora!


----------



## Bratzo

ah okas....tons me ekivoke jeje


----------



## rafo18

*cheveres*:runaway:​


----------



## pedro1011

*ILO*








*Construirán almacén en muelle de Enapu * 

El proceso de modernización de la infraestructura portuaria se desarrolla aceleradamente con la finalidad de captar la carga boliviana y de ZofraTacna.

El gerente de la Empresa Nacional de Puertos (Enapu) Ilo, Segundo Heras Herrera, afirmó que hoy se abren los sobres de las ocho empresas postoras para la adjudicación directa selectiva para la construcción de un almacén cerrado para el terminal portuario, cuyo costo base es de un millón 800 mil nuevos soles.
La construcción del almacén de 8 mil 500 metros cuadrados en la parte sur del terminal marítimo consta de dos partes, la pavimentación valorizada en 300 mil soles y la segunda es la edificación y techado del almacén, por un monto de 1 millón 500 mil soles, con fondos provenientes de Conafran y recursos propios de la empresa de puertos aprobados por la junta de directivos.
Comentó que la buena pro a la empresa ganadora se proclamará el día 12 de mayo y el inicio de la obra será a fin de mes, teniendo una duración de 2 meses. Sostuvo que este proyecto fue solicitado por los empresarios bolivianos y dentro de poco estará en funcionamiento con una capacidad de almacenamiento de 300 mil toneladas.
Argumentó que la modernización del puerto que inició el ex presidente de Enapu, José Gambeta, no se ha detenido y hoy sigue un proceso acelerado de adjudicación de maquinaria y equipamiento, con el fin de tener mejoras en la infraestructura para atraer a exportadores e importadores que utilicen las instalaciones portuarias del muelle Ileño, que en gran volumen puede recibir carga del vecino país altiplánico.
Dijo que para fines de julio o principios de agosto ya deben entrar en funcionamiento los 4 nuevos terminales tractor adquiridos a principios de año. Paralelamente se solicitaría la compra de un equipo porta contenedores Stacker, de importante utilización para el transporte de los contenedores. 
El funcionario espera que con la modernización del puerto, en la que se tiene previsto invertir 2 millones de dólares, se revierta la situación de abandono. Asimismo, la intención de la administración es recaptar la carga de ZofraTacna y el ingreso de vehículos importados.


----------



## El Bajopontino

pucha, que cagaditas de puertos tenemos, esperemos que el Gran Matarani y Bayovar sean una realidad.


----------



## pedro1011

*CALLAO*








Como dice Bajopontino, nuestros puertos son una cagadita. Hay que recordar que han estado en manos del Estado 
durante toda su existencia. Por eso lo son. Matarani está dejando de ser una cagadita, porque ya está en manos privadas. 
Esperemos que el Callao, que no es una cagadita sino algo más grande que eso (eso mismo) deje de serlo, a partir 
de un concurso público y de una concesión donde hayan igualdad de condiciones para todos los inversionistas, 
sin tontas y absurdas discriminaciones. Como debe ser.


----------

